
Eclipses During 2019 - Breadmaker
http://eclipsewise.com/oh/ec2019.html#LE2019Jan31T
======
Breadmaker
> In 2019, there are three solar eclipses and two lunar eclipses: 2019 Jan 06:
> Partial Solar Eclipse 2019 Jan 21: Total Lunar Eclipse 2019 Jul 02: Total
> Solar Eclipse 2019 Jul 16: Partial Lunar Eclipse 2019 Dec 26: Annular Solar
> Eclipse

